# How do you do it?



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you use CAD, drafting table?

I for the most part, just draw it out on a sheet of paper,
and write in all the measurements, making adjustments
as I go.

I use my "minds eye" for the most part, I know what
I want the piece to look like. I always note the changes
on the drawings. 

With my clocks I don't want to make two the same
so, they are just free hand, to match the material
I have on hand.

While I am working on the boat, I cut the scraps up
to the proper width for the case and doors on a 
clock I have in mind, I have about a dozen sets
of boards to make clocks from this winter.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

BHOFM WOW I am just a wood worker, why you gota ask me that? I draw everything in Microsoft Paint.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Most of my projects I just make up as I go. The really complicated ones get designed in 3D in SolidWorks!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> I draw everything in *Microsoft Paint*.


A good image program is cheaper than therapy!
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I have made mine up on the spot most of the time. Drawn a few out on paper. But now I'm using Alibre CAD software. The demo version is free but with some features taken out. The demo version works just fine for woodworking.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Some times I just buy something I like and make
an exact copy and return the original to the store.
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender:
:zorro::zorro::zorro::zorro::zorro:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> Some times I just buy something I like and make
> an exact copy and return the original to the store.


 
Holy cow!!! I should send you my laundry bill because I pi$$ed my pants laughing when I read this. :laughing:
Here comes the contraversy.:blink::no:


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*what a bag of worms*

You sure like being in the hot seat. but more wood workers use sizes from books so what is the differance, hope you have thick skin.


BHOFM said:


> Some times I just buy something I like and make
> an exact copy and return the original to the store.
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender:
> :zorro::zorro::zorro::zorro::zorro:


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate it when people do that. If you want to copy something then at the very least get good enough that you can just look at the picture and go with the appromate measurments they give you.
That's what I do. :laughing:

As far as the CAD programs, I would love to learn how to use them. I have tried my best to learn and for some reason, I just can't seem to get the hang of it. As far as Alibre, I couldn't get the hang of even how to turn that one on. From the sales add, it looked great and I really wanted to learn, but I just couldn't get it. I finally uninstalled and tossed it. The rep guy I talked with said it took about 40 hrs to learn how to use it. I think I still have a couple of other ones on here, but I don't see me learning anytime soon.

Jay :huh:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Drawings for clients or ones that will need to get an architects' seal are done on a drafting table. Shop drawings and detail drawings for fabrication are done either freehand or on the drafting table. Full size drawings for furniture like chairs are done on rolled brown/white paper.

Then there are drawings of layouts for wall systems and kitchens that are done on sheet goods like plywood or MDF.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Graph paper, a scale, usually half of a dozen sharp pencils, and eraser and shield, and my squares/triangles/french curves. From my mind's eye, and with these impliments, I will make a drawing of what I'm planning. It will usually show me what is pheasible and what is not, and where the conflicts lie. I can then go on to figure board feet, cut sheeds, etc., and cost out the project to know if I need to consult the War Department for funding. 

regards,
smitty


----------



## stcroix123 (Oct 24, 2008)

i never pre draw anything. blessed with being able to see what i want to do in my mind i work with aproximate measures till i figure out the exact. will make small sample of profiles to see what looks best on the piece.besides when i draw nobody can tell if its a cow or a house including me.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess I`m old school...If it`s something i`m designing...I`ll draw a 3-d hand schetch...and build from that. If someone showes me a picture from a magazine...and wants it on a different size wall...I go to the drafting table unless it`s built on the job site...then I draw on the wall and floor and then build from that. Ofcorse, that applies to new home const. Rick


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Cad*

I like to draw it and dimension it and save it. It saves time, money and I enjoy it almost as much as building what I draw. Yes it took some effort to learn...so did my table saw and router. I use it to draw simple things to sell...






or more complicated things with more parts..







I enjoy it so much that I even do it fairly inexpensively for others that for whatever reason need reproducible documentation. It's fast, accurrate and productive.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

I use AutoCad rev. 14.
Took a class in it many moons ago, never found a need for anything else. Can still only draw in 2d, but it suits my needs.

My wife always has to have her input in each project. Much easier to change a drawing :laughing:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I just use a sketch done with the customer with all dimensions applied. Any project that is somewhat "complicated", I would have the client initial it. I always had the client come over during construction of their piece and go over it. They always loved to see it in the rough stage. Red


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Turbo-CAD. I've been using it for about 5 years. It took about 8 hours to figure out the program but after I learned the details I wondered why I waited so long. I can CAD up a project in a few minutes and changes are really easy. It automatically calculates sizes and measurements. I only use it 2D but it can be used in a 3D mode.


----------



## gineer67 (Dec 9, 2007)

I use AutoCAD 2000 2D for the design and then Google SketchUp so I can show it to the wife. She needs 3D to understand what it will look like and has provided valuable input at times. After the design is complete and the wife likes it, shop drawings and stock layouts are produced on AutoCAD and a bill of material is generated in Excel (large projects only). This allows me to duplicate the project at a later time if needed.


----------



## fedexman (Nov 8, 2008)

I recently downloaded Google Sketchup and have really enjoyed designing projects with it. There are a lot of online videos explaining how to use it.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I use a CAD or eCabs. I like to use the CAD because I can do it quick and it gives a true representation of the pc. The I can get measurements off of it. For years I used this for showing my clients. Then I upgraded to eCabs and this will give me a 3D presentation that can be rotated to show different view. Comes in great for corner interactions between cabinets. Plus, if you do everything correctly it will give you a parts list and show the pc on the plywood to be cut. It has sold me many jobs. It has a very high learning curve and is not intuitive at all.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Turbocad and Sketchup*

... those are the two main programs that I use for plan development and brain storming. Excellent support and prices.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Turbocad user here.


----------

